# Are they due soon? Need help



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi this is my first year breeding goats I have two nigerian does that were or should be bred by my billy. They were bred in mid august I hope I am pretty sure they are. So I'd like to post some pics and hear some feed back to ease my mind.


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

New to this picture thing so sorry bear with me


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

No thoughts or ideas anyone?


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't see an udder forming in the photos but that could come later. It's difficult to clearly see her pooch. Can you try to post some clearer photos of the pooches? Did you let them run with the buck or did you only place them together while in heat?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They can be so tricky! If they are first fresheners due in mid- January then you could expect to see a handful of udeer developing in December.

If you haven't seen any noticeable heats then they probably are but you can always send in a pregnancy test to one of the labs to confirm!


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's some more pictures of the two. They ran with my buck for over a month.


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

The other doe


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooo! A bit of discharge! That is common during pregnancy!


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

I just started seeing this discharge from the gold and white goat but no udder getting bigger and it seems the last couple days she's been kinda spaced out.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't really tell. Kinda blurry. like Saltylove said the exposed date you provided would put you in the waiting Room with me and 2 of my girls in Jan. you should see changes happen. Udder changes, discharge, moodiness. lol ! Happy Kidding :thumbup::cowboy:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

About the udder development, my ff is due mid January too, and she just started her udder


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

I had my billy in with them mid August around the 16th


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's a link to a free website that can edit (including rotate) pictures.
http://www.picmonkey.com/


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you all for all your help and responses!! I'm really excited to see how all this turns out. Thanks jarred


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Baby boer


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

That's a baby boer I took in from a breeder who was too busy so I'll bottle feed him. My girls are due early jan


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh..Well congrats on having a bottle baby then


----------

